# connexion internet wifi ipod touch



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis possesseur d'un ipod touch depuis aujourd'hui.
C'est mon premier ipod.

Mon probème :
J'ai réussi à me connecter en wifi à la livebox (j'ai le voyant réseau en haut à gauche à côté du nom "ipod").
Mais safari me met (tout comme youtube, appstore ...) que je ne suis pas connecté à internet.
Y'a t'il un réglage spécifique?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

Je suppose que ton réseau est protégé...

Quand tu sélectionnes ta borne dans les réglages de l'ipod, il doit te demander la clé wep.

Tu rentres la clé wep, qui se trouve sous la livebox, puis avant de confirmer, tu actives sur ta box la synchronisation en appuyant sur le petit bouton (voir notice car cela change selon le modèle).

Et hop ça marche...


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

Ben tout ça je l'ai fait puisque mon wifi est connecté.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Ben tout ça je l'ai fait puisque mon wifi est connecté.



Ahh désolé, j'ai pas bien saisi ton message...

Donc tu as bien saisis ta clé wep manuellement à partir de l'ipod?

Par contre, si tu as bien fait la procédure, je vois pas trop...:rose:

Essaye de rebooter l'ipod


----------



## kevinh44fr (28 Octobre 2008)

Ok merci c'est ce que j'ai fais et ça marche ^^


----------



## fandipod (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour une fois que ça vient pas de la livebox........


----------

